
New Crypto Index Fund - aml183
https://www.forbes.com/sites/laurashin/2017/10/02/new-crypto-index-fund-to-launch-with-backing-from-naval-ravikant/
======
arikr
2-3% management fee is pretty massive. Wealthfront is ~0.25%. Presumably,
Wealthfront will add crypto indexing. So I'll look forward to crypto index
fund by Wealthfront at their 0.25% fee, and stay out of it until then.

That said, I'm sure this does make sense for some individuals.

I also imagine this won't be the first crypto index fund launch we see!

